# Just for the fun of it - Train your fish????



## Enoch (Mar 13, 2006)

Just ignore the Ad. Go to the synchronize swimming.
http://www.30metri.com/frames/fish_swim_show.shtml
Enoch.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I see you are in a good mood today, not too busy?


----------



## slund (Mar 19, 2006)

That is just too cute...(and I am not even a big fan of goldfish!!)

Stacie


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i think that is so awesome! ^^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You can train your fish to do a lot of stuff.

I have a loach that gets my socks for me in the mornings


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Awh no not this again. It's not possible. Gold fish don't swim like the pengium. They need to wade their tails too, not just from flapping they fin like they where flying. Also, they never swim backward, they just turn around. So it obviously some magnetic force on the bottom of the tank that moves them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Awh no not this again. It's not possible. Gold fish don't swim like the pengium. They need to wade their tails too, not just from flapping they fin like they where flying. Also, they never swim backward, they just turn around. So it obviously some magnetic force on the bottom of the tank that moves them.


I don't think it's meant to be serious... does it really matter


----------

